# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 13)



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2021)

For those members who sell their creations, this 2 part question is for you.

*What’s the most profitable, repeatable build you create, and How do you create interest in your products? *







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
I am serious. And don’t call me Shirley.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2021)

I have not really done any woodworking to make money from it. I might do some craft shows entually if we ever get back to normal. So I'll be watching this to see what others have to input.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 28, 2021)

For interest, this past fall we set up at an outdoor 100 mile yard sale. This year I would like to hit some other outlets. Yard sale and high profit dont belong in the same sentence... for repeatability and profit in that scenario, probably the humble birdhouse. Not my idea of woodworking but sometimes the market dictates..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 28, 2021)

Boxes. They sold pretty easily.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 28, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Boxes. They sold pretty easily.
> 
> View attachment 206133


I had just enough of this board of red oak to make 2 boxes. I gave Kevin one. I wonder where it traveled to???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 28, 2021)

The most repeatable and profitable by far for us has been our partnership in the bat houses that we have been making and selling on Amazon. 
As far as creating interest, this is done by good reviews and good customer service. Also, it helps when a competitor goes on 
"shark tank". Our sales jump thru the roof in the days following something like that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 28, 2021)

eaglea1 said:


> The most repeatable and profitable by far for us has been our partnership in the bat houses that we have been making and selling on Amazon.
> As far as creating interest, this is done by good reviews and good customer service. Also, it helps when a competitor goes on
> "shark tank". Our sales jump thru the roof in the days following something like that.
> 
> ...


Care to share the design of this? Looks pretty straight forward. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 28, 2021)

I create dances with me as the dancer. I make a huge profit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Mar 28, 2021)

I guess I’m lucky— seems that whatever I make somebody wants. I do mostly local events, as my job consumes most of the week (and the ‘net too time consuming). My most profitable projects are the bowls I make— any size— especially if I use turquoise inlay. Vases have really gotten to be “hot” items— they take more time so more $$ for each.
I still regard this as a hobby and not a J-O-B— want to keep it fun..

And @eaglea1 — also would like to see more about the bat boxes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 30, 2021)

So far I’ve only sold pens and to one customer,I make them the best I can and hopefully they create interest on their own.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 30, 2021)

You mean we're supposed to sell our stuff

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2021)

Tclem said:


> I create dances with me as the dancer. I make a huge profit.


Funniest thing I have heard this year. Any videos??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 1, 2021)

Tclem said:


> I create dances with me as the dancer. I make a huge profit.


As in lap dances?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 11, 2021)

Previously, pens and bowls were my bread and butter but with changes and the challenges of 2020 the sales there just weren't happening like I needed them to anymore. Lately, machine bases and pedal adapters for the vintage Singer sewing machine crowd are the most profitable things I'm doing. as far a building demand, exposure in various FB groups and positive reviews form loyal customers have been building that market for me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------

